# new to the game



## dk2014 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello all. I've been working for someone for a year now, dealing with a2z and us best. My problem is I'm making pennies while he sits back and makes 3-4 grand a week. I'm looking to start on my own but don't know the best way to approach it. Do I go after the same companies or try for different? I know the insurance requirements and all the pay issues when just starting up... just looking for advice or suggestions. Located in eastern pa. Also looking for suggestions on companies like the ones mentioned


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Us best pay is low. LPS, 5 bros, NFR are my top 3 nats. Not that I love them, but we get paid well and they have the bigger banks. Stay away from Safeguard!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I can tell you this Eastern PA is a pretty hot area*

you shouldn't have any trouble getting direct work from Nationals. I hesitate to recomend any specific one, because they all have their pitfalls, and what works for one may not work for another. Most every National needs contractors in Montgomery,Berks,Lehigh,Chester,Bucks,Pike and Northhampton Counties. Shop around. You know what you're getting now, sign up and see the price list.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

And..... The timeline begins. 

Save yourself the troubles and sleepless nights. Go private right now stay away from ALL nationals and focus on good work for real money. Otherwise every guy on this board with more than 3 years in the business can tell you your future right now. The end is the same. So if you are smart you will just skip to that part. I wish I would have and I'll bet others here feel the same. 

Good luck man it sounds like you have had it as bad as it gets already. Based on the 2 companies you named and the fact that you were working through a sub it's all up hill for you! Things can only get better.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

dk2014 said:


> Hello all. I've been working for someone for a year now, dealing with a2z and us best. My problem is I'm making pennies while he sits back and makes 3-4 grand a week. I'm looking to start on my own but don't know the best way to approach it. Do I go after the same companies or try for different? I know the insurance requirements and all the pay issues when just starting up... just looking for advice or suggestions. Located in eastern pa. Also looking for suggestions on companies like the ones mentioned


Exactly how big of an outfit are you working for? Reason I ask is US Best and A2Z are close to the lowest paying out there. I find it hard to believe that anyone is *netting* 3-4 grand a week off of them unless they are running a pretty large outfit with that extremely low margin. I would be more inclined to believe that the 3-4 grand is *gross*.

Here is a fact. My guys would be making more than I would be if I was sending them to do work orders for USBest. I would be the one making peanuts after wages, GL, WC, fuel, dump fees, etc.

Do yourself a huge favor and do a breakeven analysis BEFORE you try to sign on with anyone. Find out what dump fees are. Figure out what insurance is going to cost you. Figure out your start up costs, maintenance costs and replacement costs are. You just may find out eye opening information that you aren't the one currently making pennies.

My kid used to ask all the time why I gave up doing P&P for regionals and nationals. After making him sit down and review my QuickBooks, he now knows I was beating my equipment to death and he was making more than I was......food for thought.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There were Nationals I still did business with up until early last year only to keep a few guys working. Based on the rates, I was pretty much paying to keep them busy.
If you don't have start up capitol, you will be waiting quite a while for the first check a national cuts you, and don't expect them to always match what you input in your quickbooks.
If you do quality work, get real clients and make a reputation for yourself.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Look thru the fog, making or netting 3-4g per week is grossing 30-40k per week. How many people work for this guy, cause that with general wo's takes 10-15 employees.

Going out on your own, do you have enough cash or credit to sustain you - meaning eat - for the next 6-8 weeks with no income at all? On week four, when you are rolling nickles to put gas in your truck, you'll really reconsider.

I'd encourage anyone to make it on their own, do something for yourself - just don't do it in this business. The margins are too thin, the liability is overwhelming. The guys that are successful have been around for sometime, they fully understand what to look for and have the pull to get the better jobs directed towards them...


----------



## Scoopabove (Oct 17, 2014)

*Working for Nationals and start up*

I started and work for Cyprexx. Don't do it, take your time, work for the other guy and start your own on the side until you can build it if you have to. These poor coordinators have to sell their souls to the devil. You are poorly paid, 30 days is really 45 day pay. Here it is January and they still owe me for September and no reason why. They pay 275.00 for a house to clean and find a dirty leg on a laundry room sink and a dirty window sill and they will charge you back 100.00 for it. So two days cleaning a house that is a disaster to only get chargeback 100.00 later. Makes you want to scream. Do not assume a wipe down of things is a wipe down with this company it is not, it is a full clean including washing walls. They treat you poorly, there is no respect for what you do or you as a human being. I am now branching out after a year to realtors and it's a whole different environment. I now enjoy getting up and working.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Brand yourself, and shop your services at local smaller banks and realtors. Focus your efforts where you will get paid what you are worth.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Consider this organization...

They have successfully negotiated an settlement between Labor and Management.....

They will be a force to be reckoned with this year...

http://iafst.org/Membership/

http://aladayllc.com/2014/12/31/breaking-news-industry-first/


----------

